# Bourne Canal Bike Ride



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2016)

my sister who just spent 3 weeks in a new York hospital dealing with her lymphedema,wanted me to put a bike together for her to ride,doctors told her it a great way to exercise for her condition.so I ended up giving her my moms bike a 41 monark,that was already set to go,now my 6 others sisters are asking for bikes,so I say tell you what lets go on a ride I will supply the bikes for the day.we are going to plan it for a sunday morning leave from the train bridge parking lot and hope to go the 7 mile trip up the canal and back.i will post a date when the girls can all get there on the same day,hopefully within the next 2 to 3 weeks,would love to invite anybody to come along for the ride.thanks  a lot paul


----------



## Intense One (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like a party and fun to be had, Paul.  Keep me posted...hopefully I can make it!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 16, 2016)

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index....d-canal-ride-bourne-ma-sunday-may-15th.96062/


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

Depending on the date, I'd be interested as well.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> Count me in!




you ride bikes?


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## JOHN THE BIKEMAN (Apr 19, 2016)

tech549 said:


> my sister who just spent 3 weeks in a new York hospital dealing with her lymphedema,wanted me to put a bike together for her to ride,doctors told her it a great way to exercise for her condition.so I ended up giving her my moms bike a 41 monark,that was already set to go,now my 6 others sisters are asking for bikes,so I say tell you what lets go on a ride I will supply the bikes for the day.we are going to plan it for a sunday morning leave from the train bridge parking lot and hope to go the 7 mile trip up the canal and back.i will post a date when the girls can all get there on the same day,hopefully within the next 2 to 3 weeks,would love to invite anybody to come along for the ride.thanks  a lot paul


----------



## JOHN THE BIKEMAN (Apr 19, 2016)

LET ME KNOW WHEN IM DEFINITELY INTERESTED


----------



## JOHN THE BIKEMAN (Apr 19, 2016)

tech549 said:


> my sister who just spent 3 weeks in a new York hospital dealing with her lymphedema,wanted me to put a bike together for her to ride,doctors told her it a great way to exercise for her condition.so I ended up giving her my moms bike a 41 monark,that was already set to go,now my 6 others sisters are asking for bikes,so I say tell you what lets go on a ride I will supply the bikes for the day.we are going to plan it for a sunday morning leave from the train bridge parking lot and hope to go the 7 mile trip up the canal and back.i will post a date when the girls can all get there on the same day,hopefully within the next 2 to 3 weeks,would love to invite anybody to come along for the ride.thanks  a lot paul



LET ME KNOW WHEN


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds great Paul!
If I start now I might just make it


----------



## tech549 (Apr 20, 2016)

ok update, plan on may 8th 10 o clock am at the train bridge parking lot.all welcome thanks paul


----------



## tech549 (Apr 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Sounds great Paul!
> If I start now I might just make it



your going at a pretty good clip ,you will make  it


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

Cool! Who's going to be there? And what are you going to ride?


----------



## tech549 (May 4, 2016)

it looks like this weekend is going to be a wash out,rain all weekend would like to put the ride on hold for another week.same time on the 15th hope for some good weather.thanks paul.


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

Good call!


----------



## tech549 (May 26, 2016)

finally got some pics together from the canal ride was a great day,hope we can do it again soon!!!


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2016)

Nice !!!


----------

